# I was going to build a new tank but........



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got done sealing the deal for a new tank. I cant wait!! This is basically the perfect size tank imo.....72"X48"X30".

Time to start building the stand and wet/dry.









Good day in the hobby


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Good deal gg


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new tank







... what do you plan to put in there?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Your a lucky man GG-Congrats on the new addition!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Congrats on your new tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once I get it set up and cycled I will probably toss the geryi in there for a while and see how that goes. However I have thoughts of doing something totally different eventually...like a full bio-type. I know this isnt large enough for everything I would want...but it is a start.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sweet. how much did you pick it up for? if you don't mind my askin.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

congrades on the tank

thats almost 2 tons of water(is it going on concrete or do you plan on bracing the floor)

cant wait to see pics of everything

need a lesson from the assman whats a biotype(im thinking its a bunch of fish from the same region but am not really sure)


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah what is a biotype? Please explain for all of us unlucky fools. Nice catch GG.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah..it is going in my fish room in the garage so weight shouldnt be a problem. By bio-type I just mean creating a tank with fish and plants found together in the wild.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Can't wait to hear if this thing holds water! =D What are you building this tank for? =) if I may ask


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

If you're getting it new I would like to know where.. Need a tank in that kinda size soon..

Also I'm guessing acrylic?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

wow killer tank i also didnt know what the bio-tank waz but you allready explained. im interested in what kinda fish or exo system you are planing on mocing?? if you know what i mean lol BAD SPELLER!!!!

hhhhmmmmm but for almost 2 tons if im right a ton is 1100 pounds meaning that tank you got is only 220 gal or so??? the layout makes it seem alot bigger then 220gal em i right?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is 450 gallons. No..it isnt new..and if you only knew what I paid


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> It is 450 gallons. No..it isnt new..and if you only knew what I paid


Wow! That's awesome Jeff, I can't wait to see pictures of it!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> hhhhmmmmm but for almost 2 tons if im right a ton is 1100 pounds meaning that tank you got is only 220 gal or so??? the layout makes it seem alot bigger then 220gal em i right?


a ton is 2000 lbs

are you going with a piranha in the biotype (please say yes)

guilt trip you are an administrator at p-fury its gotta have ps right

when do you plan on moving it in i gotta see this?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

if i remeber right one of choices for this tank was his big rhom and other fish. so i would guess that would be his bio-type. if so that would be awesome.


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

how much did you pay for this badboy gg


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great pick up.
I can't wait to see it done and filled


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice pick up man!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually....I was thinking more non-piranha...but Im going to be working with winkyee to get this tank pimped the frick out for the geryi.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

get 7 more! haha.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> However I have thoughts of doing something totally different eventually...like a full bio-type. I know this isnt large enough for everything I would want...but it is a start.


Sounds cool...lucky bastard!!! Keep us posted!

Oh, and not to be a douche, but I believe you mean *biotope*.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

guess im thinking a metric ton 1100 pounds


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice dimensions.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrat man!!









When you get that badboy set up-- snap some pics so we can see!!!


----------



## Brent338 (Sep 3, 2006)

<<< Awaiting pics...















Nice score man...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BioTeach said:


> However I have thoughts of doing something totally different eventually...like a full bio-type. I know this isnt large enough for everything I would want...but it is a start.


Sounds cool...lucky bastard!!! Keep us posted!

Oh, and not to be a douche, but I believe you mean *biotope*.








[/quote]
Hey....I didnt study biology in college...give a guy a break









It is being delivered Saturday...and then I have some work to set it up how I want it..but I will have pictures soon.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeff

That is really a tank. With those measurements, I mean large footprint and serious height, you can do a lot in the planting sector there.
You can always do at least a part of the tank a high light section with some emerged growing plants. Like the Giant Sword, Echinodorus argentinensis, which can grow up to 4 feet and is really awesome looking above the surface.

Try it man, don't put there any fishes that would rip off the plants.









Harry


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry GG, not P-Discussion







Off to the Tank forum you go.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Sorry GG, not P-Discussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH Snap! the Assman got Pwned!!


----------

